

Exploiting an Obscure Massachusetts Lottery for Millions - ryanricard
http://articles.boston.com/2011-07-31/news/29836200_1_lottery-tickets-claim-prizes-massachusetts-state-lottery

======
ColinWright
Isn't this the same story as here?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2828122>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2829953>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2834002>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2834122>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2839674>

~~~
ryanricard
Hmm. Wonder why the de-duper didn't catch it. Ah well.

